# Horoscope time! (funny)



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Pick a horoscope, quote it in your post with a type. :smile:



Aquarius JUN 8 said:


> You're likely to be feeling especially romantic today, Aquarius. If you're currently involved, plan an intimate evening at home with your lover. If you aren't involved, anything goes. Don't be surprised if someone new and exciting comes into your life. Your imagination is high, so you might decide to put your energy into creative projects. Take whatever time you need. Don't let the day pass you by.


ESE


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

> a neighbor or relative you haven't spoken to for a while might suggest attending a social event together, scorpio. Make the time, as it could open up doors for you that you wouldn't normally expect. Relationships of all kinds should be going especially well, and these include romantic ones. If you're involved, expect to grow closer. If you aren't currently involved, don't be surprised if someone new and exciting enters your life.


sli?


----------



## Nothing1 (Jan 22, 2014)

> TUESDAY - JUN 14, 2016 Cancer
> 
> 
> Sometimes, it's amazing to see how your relationships can spin so easily out of control, Cancer. Today you may have to deal with a lot of tension within your group. You'll almost feel as if no one understands the situation. You just need to keep your cool. Why not try to solve any outstanding issues with your relatives? Stay calm and things will be OK.


Oddly, this sounds like me, so IEI?


----------



## Monroe (May 13, 2016)

The astral energy will have you reminiscing all day long over childhood memories, Aries. These memories will take you to the houses and places where you were raised and where your personality and character were formed. Many memories will surface - happy, melancholy, and everything in between. You should probably seize this opportunity to write them down. 

SLE?


----------



## kimberly100 (Jun 11, 2020)

Anally retentive to the point of an obsessive compulsive disorder, _capricorns_ do everything in an steady and methodological manner.


----------

